# Question about Hamilton Ridge WMA



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever hunter  there?  I am goin down there on the 3 day dog hunt and I'm not from SC and I was just wonderin if theres alot of hogs in there and is anyone goin down there.  I dont have anyone going and I could use some advice and tips to gettin on the hogs in there. Thanks


----------



## wildlifecory (Aug 28, 2010)

Don't waste your time.  There will be 1000 people and 10000 dogs all 3 days as I learned last year.  Beware of the jerks who drive around with catchdogs on top of the truck and turn em loose on your bays and get your hog and gone before you make it to the bay.  Happened a lot this past year.


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up wildlifecory i have never hunted there I just heard that there were alot of hogs there and the guy who told me about it also metioned something about the guys riding around with bulldogs and catchin the hogs that everyone had bayed up.  I asked off of work to go but I'm goin to go ahead and work those 3 days. Thanks


----------



## JDavis10 (Aug 28, 2010)

Lots of hogs down there...but like WC said other people will catch your hogs b/f you get there


----------



## Myownstyles (Aug 28, 2010)

yea and the 3rd day being saturday its very crowded. i will be down there hunting maybe just the first thursday and friday. good luck if you come


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks, would it be worth the trip to try and go down there!  I have off fri and sat, should i change it to thur and fri. What is the best way to get there from augusta.  I dont really know my way around SC yet!


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 28, 2010)

Like WildLifeCorey said its gets worse every year more and more people flood in to the place... heard last year from a couple guys that went that run Garmin tracking systems that so many people were down there they had a hard time keeping up wit there dog because of the bleed over from everyone else's systems


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea thats the same system I have. I'm just gonna to try and find someone that might have a spot that they can take someone one time and not risk anything. I am going back home to Fl in 2 weeks for good so if there in anyone that can take someone plz PM me and I am def willing to pay and I dont want the hog or anything, I just want to get the dogs out of the pen. Thanks for all the info


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 30, 2010)

wildlifecory said:


> Don't waste your time.  There will be 1000 people and 10000 dogs all 3 days as I learned last year.  Beware of the jerks who drive around with catchdogs on top of the truck and turn em loose on your bays and get your hog and gone before you make it to the bay.  Happened a lot this past year.



yep broke me from the place i dont care bought going back it used to be a good place to hunt but you hit it on the head


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 30, 2010)

Boarhunter18 said:


> Yea thats the same system I have. I'm just gonna to try and find someone that might have a spot that they can take someone one time and not risk anything. I am going back home to Fl in 2 weeks for good so if there in anyone that can take someone plz PM me and I am def willing to pay and I dont want the hog or anything, I just want to get the dogs out of the pen. Thanks for all the info



i gave you my number and told you to call me the next day in the afternoon and you never called???? Even sent you a PM i think asking what happened to you?


----------



## Boarhunter18 (Aug 30, 2010)

I aploligize, I am from Fl. and I try to go home ever chance I get to see my son and wife. I was suppose to have a job at home where I can be home with them every night and see my son more than once a month. If the offer is still open that would be great but if not no hard feelings and I apoligize again and if you could PM me your number again, Thanks


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 30, 2010)

I know what u mean. I work on the road all the time and I can't blame u ever chance I get I go home and see my wife and 2 daughters.... we need to go I got 1 place I ain't run and I need to get over there asap, and if we don't catch anything there got another place not even 15 mins up the road.


----------



## Coon Dog (Feb 6, 2018)

How is it down there now was thinking of going this year for the first time


----------



## Blackston (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow that's an old thread.        I hunted the last hunt when international paper employees lost it in June 24 06 ( my daughters b-day)    That place is beautiful  lots of hogs back then      I used to work right up the rd at Bostick they made sure hogs stayed around


----------

